

The Startup Ecosystem: Predator vs Prey - sparknlaunch
http://infographiclist.com/2012/06/06/the-startup-ecosystem-predator-versus-prey-infographic/

======
corry
"Designer - Makes a product look pretty". Ugggghhh... obviously not a big deal
(very tongue-in-cheek) but this rankled me even as a non-designer.

------
duwease
I did get a laugh at the blogger's predator being Apple

------
sparknlaunch
Note: The submission title has been changed by the HN editors/moderators. The
original title was: "The Worst Ever Infographic - The Startup Ecosystem".

I felt the content and design were terrible. Comparing the startup ecosystem
to marine life. Seriously?

~~~
CookWithMe
I don't think it is meant to be taken seriously... "Venturius Capitalias
Richium", "Creatorious Hipsternium", "Talkius Nonstopical"?

